# Proteus reptile course?



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all  ,

I'm interested in doing the Proteus reptile course. Has anyone one here 
done it and recomend it? What does it involve?

Courses

Many thanks

John


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

think they have been off for a while,type it in search its been on here few times but compass education seem to be good from peoples reviews they do basic herptogolgy course


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck with that mate, tried to get hold of them many times. ZIP


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

DO NOT DO IT!

Sami did it and it was the biggerst waste of money ever.

no support, no repsonses to email/phonecalls or letters, took an age to mark her stuff (as in MONTHS) and when we got it all back it seemed the people in charge don't know what they are on about for example:

Sami lost marks on the assignment about the husbandry of a burm for not mentioning what colour wood the vivarium should be constructed from. I rest my case.

Not to mention it's not offically accredited to you won't get an official qualification.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I second the above post.

You may want to look up the Compass Herpetology course. Hang on a sec... the you go: linky

edit: Haven't tried it myself, but am thinking of it. Looks better than the Proteus one IMO.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Sami is wanting to do the compass one too, she always wanted to do both but the utter pointlessness of the proteus one meant she definately will be.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Had a look at the compass on and looks ok but possible being silly but do I study at home? Do you have to attaend any tutorials?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I couldn't work out if you get a recognised qualification from the compass one. But I didn't look at it for very long!


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

According to their site you study at home with the Compass course. It is divided up into 6 modules, which you can either pay for all at once or module by module.

It is at 'Study Level 2' which (again according to their site) is equivalent to: *BTEC First Certificate / Diploma *or *GNVQ Intermediate* or *GCSE / *
*Grade A-C*

The awarding body is ASET which is a national recognised body: linky


----------



## April Snowflake (Mar 7, 2008)

I currently study with Compass. Its all done at/from home and so far I'm happy with the first module(been held back cos of personal issues but am trying to get it done asap). Its not with herps though but Intermediate Animal Behaviour that I'm doing and it seems very thorough, covering species like dogfish and rabbits and the senses, fairly biology based so far, though I like that.

The thing I like about the Compass course is that they are recognised by the IACE (The Institute for Animal Care Education), same as the Animal Care course I attended in person full-time at college. When you start the course you get student membership of the IACE.
After successful completion of the course you can apply for membership with them which allows you to place the initials MIACE after your surname (£45 - I really must do this sometime as I have the quals, just need to send them the cash for it).


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> DO NOT DO IT!
> 
> Sami did it and it was the biggerst waste of money ever.
> 
> ...


ditto, I have had the exact same experience. Compass looks a far better course.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

also my gf does a compass course on canine studys.good stuff.well worth it.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

As has been said before regarding Proteus, dont bother.

A fair few of people, me including have contacted them regarding the course and got little to no information back, kinda weird when we're offering money.

Ive visited their headquarters and it was state, untidy, paperwork everywhere, dirty vivs. Doesnt instill great faith in them teaching me stuff.

Heard good things about Compass however.


----------

